# Do you really have insurance?



## Maxrebos (Nov 11, 2014)

How many of you ACTUALLY know you have personal auto insurance when you are an uberx driver? Most insurance companies do not offer coverage for your vehicle when you use it for both personal and business purposes. So they will drop you or not cover any accident claim you put in while not driving for uber or worst yet using your car even while logged into the app and waiting for a ride call. 

You can play the dont tell them game but if you want to play Russian roulette and take a chance go ahead but if you lose you will be responsible for any and all damage to your vehicle or persons inside. Which could bankrupt many. Yes uber has collision insurance ONLY while enroute to the rider after you accept the ride and during the ride but the $1000 deductible can be a wallet killer also. Many basic fender benders are under $1000 to repair so that all comes out of your wallet. Uber covers NOTHING unless the collision damage over $1000. So i am sure most drivers are driving around with no personal auto insurance.


----------



## scrurbscrud (Sep 11, 2014)

yer absolutely RIGHT. Who said all UberX drivers were dumb?...


----------



## troubleinrivercity (Jul 27, 2014)

I quit/requested my deactivation today for this reason. Now I can’t decide if I need to change my insurance company, just in case they somehow know.


----------



## scrurbscrud (Sep 11, 2014)

troubleinrivercity said:


> I quit/requested my deactivation today for this reason. Now I can't decide if I need to change my insurance company, just in case they somehow know.


I read an account that Geico reinstated a former drivers personal auto policy AFTER cancellation by his submitting a notarized letter stating he wasn't doing ride share any further. I doubt it would be an issue, particularly with the passage of time.


----------



## unter ling (Sep 29, 2014)

troubleinrivercity said:


> I quit/requested my deactivation today for this reason. Now I can't decide if I need to change my insurance company, just in case they somehow know.


You should be ok, just make a statutory declaration or what scrubscrud suggested. Oh and welcome back to the non uber world, i find it much better standing from the outside looking in


----------



## Kaz (Sep 16, 2014)

No our personal insurance will cancel us if they find out. I am calling numerous insurance brokers and getting info on a cost-effective commercial auto policy. It has not been easy, this is a new thing for insurance companies and being Uber has their own insurance policy when we are on their meter complicates things . I am waiting for a couple of call-backs. I'm not even sure if it's worth paying the extra $$ since fares for UberX here in Phoenix suck, and I just work weekends . I haven't made the money I thought I would. Not even sure if I'm going to continue Uber, depends on what the cost of a commercial auto policy is. I will post a new thread on here when I get info.


----------



## scrurbscrud (Sep 11, 2014)

Kaz said:


> No our personal insurance will cancel us if they find out. I am calling numerous insurance brokers and getting info on a cost-effective commercial auto policy. It has not been easy, this is a new thing for insurance companies and being Uber has their own insurance policy when we are on their meter complicates things . I am waiting for a couple of call-backs. I'm not even sure if it's worth paying the extra $$ since fares for UberX here in Phoenix suck, and I just work weekends . I haven't made the money I thought I would. Not even sure if I'm going to continue Uber, depends on what the cost of a commercial auto policy is. I will post a new thread on here when I get info.


The only way I could justify the cost is because of XL. If I had to drive X only and pay, forget it. The math will just not compute when it's already upside down and backwards. I'm pretty sure that the insurance industry is going to monkey hammer this issue in the coming year and UberX rates will either get real OR both Uber (and Lyft) will go out of business, fast.


----------



## cheerose (Aug 29, 2014)

Kaz - I contacted a Livery insurance company here... and they said that their policy would only be good for a vehicle that wasn't be used for personal use. Not sure if that would apply to a commercial policy, but figured that I would pass along that info.


----------



## Kaz (Sep 16, 2014)

Folks is the UBER XL the towncar or what is it? What's the difference between XL and UberBlack? I'm thinking of upgrading and sharing the cost with a friend of mine, and we're going to have proper coverage but right now I'm not pleased with UberX fares- they're a joke unless it's surge pricing 2x, 3x. And I appreciate the info Cheerose. I just got off the phone with another agent who said "you are right- no one wants to write a policy for an Uber driver." I'm wAiting for a callback from his brother-in-law that he says, will be able to help me without question and if he can't, no one can. Thrilled.



scrurbscrud said:


> The only way I could justify the cost is because of XL. If I had to drive X only and pay, forget it. The math will just not compute when it's already upside down and backwards. I'm pretty sure that the insurance industry is going to monkey hammer this issue in the coming year and UberX rates will either get real OR both Uber (and Lyft) will go out of business, fast.


----------



## Berliner (Oct 29, 2014)

Kaz said:


> this is a new thing for insurance companies


To transport people on demand from A to B is nothing new. It´s called "Taxi", whereever you are in the world. But Travis has his own world, don´t care about. You´ll get the receipt.


----------



## scrurbscrud (Sep 11, 2014)

Kaz said:


> Folks is the UBER XL the towncar or what is it? What's the difference between XL and UberBlack?


 XL is 6 or more pax. Same with Lyft Plus I think.


----------

